
Intel plans to cut thousands of jobs: report - ScottCosta
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-intel-redundancies-idUSKCN0XC2JG?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FbusinessNews+%28Business+News%29
======
greendesk
Considering the slow-ish PC market, the report is more likely to be true.

